# OIF - Orchard Industrial Property Fund



## Trader Paul (3 July 2007)

Hi folks,

OIF ..... lists on 04072007 ..... 

July 2007 ... with 2 minor, but positive time 
cycles in play for OIF on listing, it should 
have good initial support .....

..... and more good news expected on 20072007,
but a difficult cycle, around 27-30072007 may
see a pullback in the share price,at that time.

August 2007 ... may not be so kind to OIF:

   07-08082007 ..... difficult cycle and news here?

   17-20082007 ..... negative cycle in play here

      23082007 ..... very negative news expected here.

   29-30082007 ..... negative spotlight on OIF ... 


First signs of a recovery should be evident, 
from mid-October 2007.

More later.

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## Nathan_b (3 July 2007)

*Re: OIF - Orchard*

Hey Paul, 
Before people pick you up on this, I have seen a few posts similar to this from you.
Can you substanciate where this info is coming from? You will probably get into trouble from mods if you keep posting vague statements like these.

I know I did before.

goodluck buddy!


----------

